# replacing a water pump



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

Anyone know how to replace a water pump on a 1994 Bonneville?

I don't feel like giving the newbs at Pep Boys $350 to install it (plus $30 for the pump itself).


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

You might find the answer here.............

http://www.bonnevilleclub.com/forum/kb.php


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd pick up the Haynes manual for the car series, they have pretty good instructions as a rule. Since the water pump is a common repair, I suspect it'll be covered pretty well. Other than probably having to pull the radiator out, it's probably not going to be that difficult.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

The exact answer is in Wimpy369's link.

Direct link to the step-by step is here:
http://www.bonnevilleclub.com/forum/kb.php?mode=article&k=89


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

That link is for a 96-99 supercharged bonneville. Min'es a 94, non-charged.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

It also says 

Applicable Models 1992-1999


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

my bad.... missed that!


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

You probably will not have to pull the radiatior only the fan shroud. (This is assuming it is a V8 and not a V6 transverse mounted motor.)

The most important thing is to be sure and get the gasket surfaces real clean before reinstallation and use a good gasket sealer.

Another thing is be careful tightening the bolts as they are rather small and will definitely break.

One other thing is when removing the bolts start at a specific location and go clockwise or counter clockwise and lay the removed bolts in the order they are removed. The reason for this is usually you have different lengths on most of them and it is like putting a jigsaw puzzle back together.

All this will probably be mentioned in the manual you use but thought I would let you benifit from my past mistakes.


----------



## johnnyburst79 (Aug 16, 2005)

JohnWill said:


> I'd pick up the Haynes manual for the car series, they have pretty good instructions as a rule. Since the water pump is a common repair, I suspect it'll be covered pretty well. Other than probably having to pull the radiator out, it's probably not going to be that difficult.


I would still recommend the Haynes manual. You can take it anywhere you go and it looks better with grease spots on it . If there is one available, the Chilton is better.


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

I saw an interesting hint to prevent air getting trapped.
Put an asperin into the opened thermostat so air doesn't get trapped in the upper part of the system. the asperin will melt as soon as the water flows. Makes sence to me, although I haven't tried it (yet.)


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I've never heard of that, but it sounds like it might be a useful trick.


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

Great, an apserin for the car, and tylenol for me!

Deke40 - 
This is the 6-cyl front-wheel drive, so the engine sits parallel to the axle. According to the instructions, it looks like I will have to jack the car up, remove the tire, and go from there. As for the position of the bolts, laying them out "in position" is how I've been doing computers for years! It's a great idea; saved me tons of time trying to locate screws and trying to figure out where they go.


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

http://www.bonnevilleclub.com/forum/kb.php?mode=article&k=89

seems to be what you need-instructions


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Sounds like a real PITA, even the guy writing the instructions doesn't want to actually have to do it!


----------



## GoneForNow (Jul 22, 2001)

JohnWill said:


> Sounds like a real PITA, even the guy writing the instructions doesn't want to actually have to do it!


Now maybe everyone understands why PEP Boys charges $350.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yep, I was going to say that.


----------

